# I'm a Newbie This is my "M-318"



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey wuts up guys. Heres a pic of my car, I recently got some new rims, don't have any pics yet, but there will be in a few days. tell me what you guys think. 

Martin


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

How did your 318is become a M-318?:dunno: 

My 318ti Sport came with an M3 front bumper, M side mouldings, M rear bumper cover, M shift knob, etc from the factory but I would have never dared call it a M318ti even after I added an M3 lip spoiler and M hatchback spoiler.


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

Well it's in the process of Turning into a True M3. All i'm missing now is just the MOTOR. so once i get that. I'm good to go


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome to bimmerfest. :thumbup: 

I'm glad to hear you got some new rims.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> Well it's in the process of Turning into a True M3. All i'm missing now is just the MOTOR. so once i get that. I'm good to go


And M3 rims....I'm don't care for the ones you got, but to each his own


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Andy said:


> Welcome to bimmerfest. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad to hear you got some new rims.


:stupid: (especially the second part)


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

aww man.. Were my old rims Really that bad? i guess it is, because everyone that seen my car said my rims had to go. Only like 2 people ever liked my RIms. LOL :rofl:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Andy said:


> I'm glad to hear you got some new rims.


:stupid:


I hope they didn't spin or you'd have to be banned.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> :stupid:
> 
> 
> I hope they didn't spin or you'd have to be banned.


maybe his new ones do


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> Well it's in the process of Turning into a True M3. All i'm missing now is just the MOTOR. so once i get that. I'm good to go


Lol! "Just the Motor"... that's the only real thing that makes an M.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> aww man.. Were my old rims Really that bad?


 

Yes!...and I say that in the nicest way possible :angel:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> Lol! "Just the Motor"... that's the only real thing that makes an M.


That's like saying "I'm in the process of becoming a real man, the only thing I'm missing is the d__k." 

Or something like that.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

The HACK said:


> That's like saying "I'm in the process of becoming a real man, the only thing I'm missing is the d__k."
> 
> Or something like that.


To be fair, you gotta have balls, too. And a sack to hold them.


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

Nah Guys My New Rims Don't spin. My old ones didn't either. I got the ROJA Formula 7's in Gunmetal. I'll have new pics of it soon. I promise. Dam you guys are bashing on me. Do all newbies go though this. Where's the Love at. LoL


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> Lol! "Just the Motor"... that's the only real thing that makes an M.


I thought it was the ///M badge on the butt.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> Dam you guys are bashing on me. Do all newbies go though this. Where's the Love at. LoL


Yes, many do go through all of this. Here it is a rather purist crowd where stock set ups are appreciated, ///M's of all generations are sacred, Bling is punnished, and mods are performance related.

To your credit, you have taken it very well with a good sense of humor. Those who have come in the past who fought back, became defensive, and displayed a immature/nasty attitude recieved FAR worse.

Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> To your credit, you have taken it very well with a good sense of humor. Those who have come in the past who fought back, became defensive, and displayed a immature/nasty attitude recieved FAR worse.
> 
> Welcome! :thumbup:


What he said.

Oh, and be advised that immature/nasty attitudes aren't reserved for those who have modded their bmws. Keep your thick skin and sense of humor!

Welcome to the obsessed,
Alex


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

not bad


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

atyclb said:


> not bad


Those wheels aren't bad, but I'd much rather see these wheels on it... but that's just me.










Do you like the aftermarket head lights that came on the car when you bought it? If I were you, I'd go back to the OEM headlights... but then again that's just me.


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

Andy said:


> Those wheels aren't bad, but I'd much rather see these wheels on it... but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Roja Rims that I got arn't the 18's they are the 17's so i didn't come with a polish Lip  i wish it did though. And For the HEad lights. I Like em but i have a problem adjusting them. When i turn them on, They AIm too low anyone know how to adjust headlights properly. And thanx again guys for welcoming me To the Crew. LOL Here's a pic of the Roja's thats on my RIDE. I'm pretty sure these were a lot better then the Kelleners that i had on before.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> Those Roja Rims that I got arn't the 18's they are the 17's so i didn't come with a polish Lip  i wish it did though. And For the HEad lights. I Like em but i have a problem adjusting them. When i turn them on, They AIm too low anyone know how to adjust headlights properly. And thanx again guys for welcoming me To the Crew. LOL Here's a pic of the Roja's thats on my RIDE. I'm pretty sure these were a lot better then the Kelleners that i had on before.


Nice wheels! :thumbup:

I think there've probably been posts about adjusting the headlights. I'd do a search.


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

I think there've probably been posts about adjusting the headlights. I'd do a search. [/QUOTE]

Right on thanx alot. :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll have to admit, you're taking all the abuse here with an incredibly positive attitude I've not seen online in many ages...Probably why you haven't earned a one-way trip to the longest ignore list on B'fest (currently standing at 31 members long).

Frankly this really is the wrong crowd to be showing that, but I digress. It's your car, do whatever you want with it.


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

I finally got new pics of my New rims on my car.. Wutcha guys think? OH yea. HIN is comming into town this Saterday. Do you think I should enter my car in competition?


----------



## randomsuper (Mar 24, 2004)

nice ride. 318's need to stick together. it's the red headed step child of the bmw family. would it be possible for you to put glass covers on your headlights?


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

would it be possible for you to put glass covers on your headlights?[/QUOTE said:


> Na it's not possible. it just came like that.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)




----------



## rhyme (Apr 22, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


>


bhahahaha


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the 'fest, and I like your ride! Although those headlights remind me of a Tokyo taxicab! :rofl: 

Seriously though I think its cool; very interesting and original I say. :thumbup: 

--Jonathan


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

JonathanIT]Hey, welcome to the 'fest, and I like your ride! Although those headlights remind me of a Tokyo taxicab! :rofl: 

Seriously though I think its cool; very interesting and original I say. :thumbup: 

--Jonathan


Hey Jonathan thanks alot. The headlights i thought when i bought them online, i thought they would come with a face, But it didn't. then i tried slipping the stock ones over it, and that didn't work. So yea I'm SOL. Also my clear corners don't stay on that well  any suggestions? Thnx

Martin


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> ...Also my clear corners don't stay on that well  any suggestions? Thnx


I would recommend replacing the front headlight units with the OEM units. Then replacing the front, rear and side turn signals with the OEM clears. :thumbup:


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

car looks much better.

any other shots of the headlights? never seen those before.


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

shragon said:


> car looks much better.
> 
> any other shots of the headlights? never seen those before.


Yea I do acutally.. I still wish it came with a cover. :thumbdwn:


----------



## randomsuper (Mar 24, 2004)

one of my friends recently bought the same exact headlights you did. we're planning on modding the plastic covers that came with his previous angel eye headlights to fit the new one. if you're interested in how it comes out, let me know. you can buy the headlight covers btw if you want to try and mod them yourself.


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> Hey wuts up guys. Heres a pic of my car, I recently got some new rims, don't have any pics yet, but there will be in a few days. tell me what you guys think.
> 
> Martin


Not a guy replying here,...but love your rims (we used to call them wheels).

J in oregon


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

randomsuper said:


> nice ride. 318's need to stick together. it's the red headed step child of the bmw family. would it be possible for you to put glass covers on your headlights?


Is this true? I'm only 6months new as a BMW owner and have a 92-318ic. Is this why I get limited response to my car? I thought it was a beautiful BMW. What is wrong with them? Can you let me in on this red-headed theory?? Thanks


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

julz said:


> Is this true? I'm only 6months new as a BMW owner and have a 92-318ic. Is this why I get limited response to my car? I thought it was a beautiful BMW. What is wrong with them? Can you let me in on this red-headed theory?? Thanks


 :dunno:

I like!! Very classic. :thumbup:


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

Andy said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I like!! Very classic. :thumbup:


Oh, thank you...for awhile there I thought I was going to have to be "ashamed of my car"...


----------



## GreenBean24 (May 3, 2005)

*i r a noob as well*

Hey guys,

:eeps: Sorry to butt in but I found this thread through google and because Im looking to make my 318ti into an ///M worthy vehicle (the car itself is rare already) I thought I would post here to maybe trade some info/opinions.
I did find one that I am using to set goals for my car at: http://www.activeautowerke.com/BMW_cars_4_sale/M318Ti/default.asp
Anyway, I guess I could use someone's opinion on my plans, and this looks like the perfect place to get started.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Nice ride! The new wheels look great!  

Living in San Fran, I can understand going with a 318 versus an M3.


----------

